# what year is my Master Piu?



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Wonder if anyone can id what year is this Master Piu? got repainted obviously from the Colnago factory.


----------



## masi1954 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello Kwantani, looks similar to the color sheme of the Colnago Rominger bikes. I have sold mine on ebay. It was built around 1992/93. You still can see the pictures here:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160093822926&ssPageName=ADME:L:EOISSA:DE:31

regards
Marius


----------

